# New Products Online!



## JohnAtLevelSix (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I just thought I would keep everyone up to date. All of our new products for 2011 are online to check out! Keep your eyes open at your local kayak shop as they will be coming in shortly or if your really keen on some of the new stuff you can always pre-order it to ensure you get it!

Check it out at http://www.levelsix.com/store/index.php/featured/new-for-spring.html?limit=all

If you have any questions feel free to ask!

Happy Paddling,

John
Level Six


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Reign Pant: Dry Pant*

John,

I'm looking to purchase a set of Dry Pants this Spring and wanted to ask you a few questions about the Reign Pants.

I was thinking I would get a pair with Latex Gaskets on the ankle, can you tell me more about the "socks" on the Reign Pants? Are they removable or permanent? 

What are your thoughts on the "extra tall waistband" for dryness and comfort?

Any additional input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks John.

Lenny.


----------



## JohnAtLevelSix (Nov 2, 2010)

Lenny,

The socks on the Reign Pant are the exact same as the socks on our drysuit. The socks are made out of the same waterproof breathable material (eXhaust 3.0) that the pants are made out of. The socks also include a cordura panel under the foot for extra durability. We still recommend wearing a bootie over top of them for extra protection though.

The socks are sewn on permanently but in the past we have had people send our drysuits to repair shops and the repair shop has cut off the bootie and attached a latex gasket to it. So if you are really keen on the gasket you could always check at a repair shop to see if they could do it for you. I recommend Rainy Pass (Rainy Pass Repair, Inc. Gear Repair).

As far as the extra tall waist band goes, I am a true believer in it when it comes to dry pants with booties attached. Anything you can do to help keep the water out is well worth it. I found, when prototyping the pant that I did not notice the extra tall waist band at all. It is made out of a very high quality extra stretchy neoprene so it flexes very easily against your body.

I hope this helps. 

John


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*John,*

That most certainly does help. Thank you for your quick reply. When I get ready to purchase, I will most definitely consider the Reign Pants.

Thanks again, Lenny.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks*

Just a heads up that Ten Mile Creek Kayaks will have stock of 2011 Level Six products in stock this spring. Come try on the new Reign Pant or Dry Top and more. Will open up April 1st, so can stop by when you're getting last ski turns in Summit County. Located right off I70 exit 201 just before you enter the canyon for Copper Mountain. Will be a great spring run off with all the snow we have....

Keep the hairy side up....

TMCK

Frisco Kayaks, Demos, Lessons, Kayaking and Rafting Gear


----------

